

The biggest change in DNS since Dot-Com - AndrewDucker
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2012/01/icaan-president-beckstrom/all/1

======
ifearthenight
Just allow me to free up a few assets so I can afford to apply :)

Doesn't the whole concept of having to pay large amounts of money just to
apply to maybe register a new TLD feel a little bit against some of the
original ideas behind the "World Wide Web"?

~~~
mjwalshe
You do know what the cost of the prevous round of tlds was > £1,000,000.

Btw I used to be one of the owners of .coop :-)

------
statictype
This seems like kind of a big deal. I'm surprised I'm only hearing of this
now.

I guess the price creates a big enough barrier for most people?

------
nodesocket
Food for thought; prepare for all e-mail validation regular expressions to
start failing `johnny@friskies.lolcats`. As if the regular expression already
wasn't complicated enough: <http://ex-parrot.com/~pdw/Mail-
RFC822-Address.html>

------
hessenwolf
The biggest winners from this are search engines. URLs will just be ignored in
future.

------
est
maintaining an up-to-date TLD list must be problematic from now on.

~~~
__alexs
Why would you do that yourself? IANA publish one
<http://data.iana.org/TLD/tlds-alpha-by-domain.txt>

